# Lighting problem



## RJB Electric (Jan 30, 2013)

I run a small Electrical business and recently completed an installation on a new extension. The extensions electrical circuits were wired separately back to the consumer unit and terminated into RCBO's, the customer is now saying that all the lights in the house keep dimming slightly like there is a power serge. I've checked all connections in consumer unit which is the only place that they are linked (E.G. neutral bar) and every thing seems tight. The consumer unit is not overloaded and lighting circuits are not connected apart from back at the D.B. So why are lighting circuits now dimming that i have not affected when they weren't before?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Are all the lights in the house dimming or just a certain circuit?


----------



## RJB Electric (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, it is all lights


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Folks often find things are wrong NOW that were not wrong before when in fact they may have been. You were last on the job so it's your fault. That's no way out of the problem though. You need to see it for yourself and or do some voltage checks. Your electricity supplier will do this for you. Just tell them your client has supply voltage fluctuations. You can also hire 24 hour recorders. If you are sure you have taken all practical steps you are left with this route of elemination . You just need first to establish that the problem is first not supply company based or ntroduced by local factors - local industry etc. When you have established that you have a mean 230volts for a 24 hour period you can then assume that the problem has to be after the meter head. Just a thought - are the dimming lights fluorescent. They dim and drop out from about 190/210 depending on design.

Frank


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

I recon its a neutral fault at the head or meter then. Give all your tails a good wiggle (note the technical jargon). The DNO/supplier will not be interested at all in checking voltages, but try them if you want to waste some time. I did have a job with a similar fault and was suprised ( that the DNO got back to me and the fault) it was a loose link in the local substation


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

Just tell the customer to stop play with ARC welder in that extension, :thumbup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Great

You are wrong. The electricity supplier WILL be interested in your voltage at the meter head. We make this request often in our work and are never refused.

Frank


----------



## bennysecond (Jan 18, 2013)

RJB, have you found the problem yet?:blink:


----------



## Mccodey (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi , would the customer cope if you were to isolate his extension for a day, then ask if he was experiencing similar issues with your RCBO's circuits tripped? this may highlight if you have introduced something or not, if he has neighbors you could pop next door and ask them if they are experiencing something similar.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

with out your readings an photos of the connections 
i would say that you should check for loose neutrals on the main and meter head as great68 has said
if the connections are tight than contact the power company with your readings


----------



## michael224 (Jun 17, 2015)

*t5 54w 856 ge lamps*

hi there I'm new to this site and the orum but i have big problem in 1 of my sites where i installed 108 6x54watt Dimmable fixtures that consist of 3 bag 110 BALLASTS AND 1 DIRECT DIM sensor

the problem i am having is that the tubes keep burning out after 3 weeks of replacement i have checked all the ballasts and wiring all perfect only thing i can think of is the heat of the unit which is into the 40s but the ballast is rated for 55 degrees is it possible that the unit is too hot and is burning the tubes out can any1 help please ?


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

What type of lighting, i.e., fluorescent, incandescent, LED, a mix?

Have you taken a reading of the voltage level? What was it before you started?

Is there a dimmer anywhere on the affected branch(es)?

...but, probably neutral(s)...:whistling2:


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

*New Topic = New Thread*



michael224 said:


> hi there I'm new to this site and the orum but i have big problem in 1 of my sites where i installed 108 6x54watt Dimmable fixtures that consist of 3 bag 110 BALLASTS AND 1 DIRECT DIM sensor
> 
> the problem i am having is that the tubes keep burning out after 3 weeks of replacement i have checked all the ballasts and wiring all perfect only thing i can think of is the heat of the unit which is into the 40s but the ballast is rated for 55 degrees is it possible that the unit is too hot and is burning the tubes out can any1 help please ?


Shouldn't this be a brand new topic post so that there will be less confusion about which question people are trying to answer?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

hornetd said:


> Shouldn't this be a brand new topic post so that there will be less confusion about which question people are trying to answer?


It was posted 5 months ago.


----------

